# Headed to Ohio this year anyone familiar with this outfitter?



## faithfulcompanion (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm headed to Ohio this year and was wondering if anyone has any experience with Lost Shed Lodge?


----------



## faithfulcompanion (Apr 28, 2009)

I was able to head down and check out Lost shed lodge in Ohio and run around for 2 days, putting in mineral sites and trail cams, and still didn't see all the ground they have. They have some very unique packages and seem to be flexible which I found appealing. The focus seems to be on mature deer. Check them out if your still looking for an ohio hunt. I maybe looking for someone interested in heading down with me this fall. PM me if you have questions or just check out their FB page owners name is Jeff Davis very interesting guy. Tell them Clem sent ya.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Nope never heard of them...

But I can tell you this....that area is known for nice deer, big deer. Never hunted that area but a friend and was working down near there and he exclaimed how good it was. 

I was a south/east hunter and around Loudonville I too saw lots of big bucks and got some too. South east is the place to go...lots of public and lots of big deer. Free hunting is the only way to earn a big buck. Take a week or two and hit it.

Good luck


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh...by the way...durring the rut


----------

